
Sweden Has Avoided a Coronavirus Lockdown. Its Economy Is Hurting Anyway - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sweden-has-avoided-a-coronavirus-lockdown-its-economy-is-hurting-anyway-11588870062
======
ganoushoreilly
What's constantly left out here is that a large portion of Sweden are in fact
self quarantining anyway.

